# Apothecary Farm Banshee Wail x Camanna LI Odins Eclipse



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Due the end of June. This girl has me so excited! When I got her as a 10 month old she was extremely stunted. I didn't know if I could convince her to grow. She was literally the size of a two month old kid, pot bellied, scruffy...just looked horrid. Now she bears a striking resemblance to her grandma, CH Piddlin Acres V Tessa's Boots. She is a two year old and this will be her first freshening.










And her unflattering pregnancy photo taken today:










And a link to daddy's photo because it is so huge. This photo is of him on his birthday, he is now a yearling! :

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee34/Firelight-27/Untitled.jpg


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Good luck! Thinking pinkpinkpink for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good ...can't wait to see the kiddo's...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Four days until 145! She better go 145, because I'm off work. Or at least in the evening/night or even really early morning. I had to run out of work today to come take care of Poit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking pink for ya!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

No kids yet. Ligs bouncing back and forth, been losing her plug for a week, and the poor thing's hoo-hoo gapes open when she lays down. Maybe tomorrow or the next day. Come on Wednesday! I will be there all day!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully she heeds your wishes and delivers when you are home! She looks like a normal healthy pregnant 2 year old too...good job on getting her growing!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hope this one is all does :kidred: since Poit decided to deliver such cute little bucklings :kidblue: 

Good luck!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm...thinking the hussy was bred a few weeks later, so no kids yet. She stood for him I think 2 1/2 weeks after the first breed date and he covered her. But she stands for ANY buck ANY time 24/7.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

firelight27 - Can you tell me what you did to help her grow? You said she was stunted and looked like a 2 month old when you got her at 10 months. I have twin doelings that are 7 months old and they are very small. I need those little boogers growing but I don't know what to do.
Thanks.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Firstly, no kiddos yet. I figured quite awhile back that she must have taken the next heat so she should be due the 13th at the earliest at this point. And looking massive. Crossing my fingers for healthy trips and she is going to have the udder to do it and do it well. Between her and Angel I have had some spectacular udders this year.

Monica, I wormed her with Valbazen and then ten days later with Ivomec Injectable which I gave orally. I gave her a full 7 day dose of Sulmet (1cc per 5 pounds the first days and 1cc per 10 pounds the rest.) I repeated the Sulmet a few weeks laters and wormed her again with Safeguard just to be sure. I took her out every day by herself to get her grain ration which I slowly upped until it was satisfactory. Don't remember how much as I feed mine with an unmeasured scoop. Mixed some rice bran in with that and BOSS and started giving her some Vit A/E/D/B12 paste once a week for a couple of months (you can get a big tube on Jeffers website but you either need a bolus type gun or something long and thin (like a sturdy stick) to push into the bottom to get the paste to come out. I swear by that vitamin paste, it seemed to make the difference. I also top dressed her grain with minerals to make sure she was getting enough on top of the free choice they have in their pen to eat. I feed Purina grain and minerals. And of course free choice hay. If they don't get alfalfa hay I feed some alfalfa pellets mixed with the grain.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Photo yesterday:










"If you snicker and make another reference to a cow while pointing at me I will bite your finger off.."

Seriously, due any day now based on second heat cycle, although she stood for a few days.

(And yes, I need to clean the paddock. Thats their "toilet" area it seems)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Holy cow.

(Sorry, couldn't resist XD)


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

My kids laughed and said it looks like a basketball with a head and legs. :ROFL:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She would probably appreciate that...being called anything but cow or blimp. I guess I can't help myself when I go to the barn and see that monstrous girl waddling up the field to greet me. Makes feeding time take longer because I (and the rest of the gals) have to stand patiently at the trough and wait for her to finish mozying up. Everything looks really good for this weekend (and that would be convenient since we are having a yard sale at the barn and will be there the entire time.) But maybe I'm jinxing myself. Lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww....she looks so HUGE but at the same time quite content to make you wait! I hope she has at least 3 in there, however my 2nd F Penny didn't look like that with the quads she gave me!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Poit looked just as big, no joke...and had twins. But then she still looks like a whale, she always does. I've never seen such a deep/wide doe and she isn't even that fat.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

If it's convenient for you this weekend it probably won't happen this weekend. That's the way it seems to go. Hopefully she'll be a good girl though and do as you want. I've been waiting on my Snickers and I'm hoping it will be just weekend as well.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Fiiiiinallllly....kids yesterday afternoon after a very slow labor. Quads! Posting photos in birth announcements.


----------

